# Brummie Bash-09.Sept 5th.



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2009)

Well if anyone fancies it again we will be holding the Brummie Bash again this year  
The date will be September 5th.
This will be a mainly Woodturning do but all will be welcome.
Numbers will have to be limited again,though i think we done well last year with the members that turned up :shock: 
So if anyone as any ideas again let us know and we will see what can be done.
Just come along and get those problems sorted,or give some good advice  
So start praying for this bbq weather they keep promising us :roll:

Here is the list of members who are hopefuly coming,so far-

*CHJ & Di.
DougB.
Shultzy.
Cornucopia.
Dusty Dave.
Wizer.
Miles-Hot.
Ratwood & Sue.
Jenx.
Braveheart.
Richburrow.
Gasmansteve.
+Guest.My mate.Frank.*


----------



## Doug B (11 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul.
That sounds like a great idea, is anyone welcome? If so can i put my name down?
It would be nice to meet up with like minded folk.


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Jun 2009)

All going well I am up for another tip upcountry Paul. See how things are going first

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2009)

*DougB wrote*


> That sounds like a great idea, is anyone welcome? If so can i put my name down?


Your name is down Doug  
That's it were off and running  

*Bodrighy wrote*


> All going well I am up for another tip upcountry Paul. See how things are going first


Will look forward to seeing you again Pete.You might be able to finish that Yew piece off :lol:


----------



## cornucopia (12 Jun 2009)

yes please Paul- I would like to have a go on your new lathe, maybe we could do some wet wood bowls/goblets- or some screw thread work :?:


----------



## beejay (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,
Last year was great and i'd like very much to attend this year's event. Please add me to the list.
regards, Bill


----------



## Steve Jones (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,

couldn't do last year due to illness, would like to meet up with a few others to get some help with my turning so please add me to the list provisionally, will give you a definite nearer the time.

regards 

Steve.  

Just out of interest which area of Birmingham are you in ? doesn't have to be exact a N,S,E,W will do.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

George,Bill,Steve.You're in 

*Cornucopia wrote*


> I would like to have a go on your new lathe, maybe we could do some wet wood bowls/goblets- or some screw thread work


Sounds good to me George  

*Steve Jones wrote*


> Just out of interest which area of Birmingham are you in ? doesn't have to be exact a N,S,E,W will do.


Steve we are in the south.Not too far from you.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

Sorry folks i have just been reminded that the date chosen is Westonbirt weekend,which i hope to be going to,so i will have to change the date from what was stated :roll: Good job one of us is thinking. :? 
So stay tuned for a new date.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,

I'd love to come again. Not sure what I can contribute but I'll get my thinking cap on. Oh, I've got a scroll saw now so if anybody wants a play with that I could bring it along.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Soulfly (12 Jun 2009)

If you can let the forum know what and when the Brummie bash is it might help. Hope it goes well. It bit far for me to go.


----------



## radicalwood (12 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul, 
will you count me in please, Live in Longbridge so not too far to go. any ideas on new dates?

cheers
Neil


----------



## wizer (12 Jun 2009)

Yep could do Paul. Are you near a train station? Tentatively, awaiting a date.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

Dave,Neil,Tom.You are also in if the new date is ok with you all :roll: 

*Soulfly wrote*


> If you can let the forum know what and when the Brummie bash is it might help. Hope it goes well. It bit far for me to go.



Here is what a Brummie bash is about Mr or Mrs S :?
Last years.
Perhaps you could have one up your way


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jun 2009)

Thoroughly enjoyed meeting everybody last year,so put my name down as well.
And a very sincere thanks to you,Paul,for offering your hospitality again  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

Thank you Andrew.
Glad you are coming along again.


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jun 2009)

Just let me know the date,and I'll try to make sure I'm not on call that weekend (might have a weeks holiday,just to make sure,same as I did last year.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## miles_hot (12 Jun 2009)

Sounds very interesting however I fear that I wouldn't have a lot to bring to the party except for a keenness to learn - mind you between now and (maybe) September there's a fair time to don skis and attack "the slope"...

Miles


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

*Miles-hot wrote*


> Sounds very interesting however I fear that I wouldn't have a lot to bring to the party except for a keenness to learn - mind you between now and (maybe) September there's a fair time to don skis and attack "the slope"...


Miles this is the idea behind such bashes.Just turn up and ask,try or just watch if you like.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jun 2009)

Show me a turner who hasn't got something to learn and I'll show you a liar Miles. You'd be surprised what you can teach us all. 

Pete


----------



## wizer (12 Jun 2009)

I'll be demoing Funnels and Steve will be Demoing how to catch flying mushrooms....


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jun 2009)

Right.
Have decided on the following weekend of the previous date.
So September 5th is the new date.
Hope this suits all who want to come so far :?


----------



## cornucopia (13 Jun 2009)

miles_hot":35k5324n said:


> Sounds very interesting however I fear that I wouldn't have a lot to bring to the party except for a keenness to learn - mind you between now and (maybe) September there's a fair time to don skis and attack "the slope"...
> 
> Miles



come along miles- you said you needed some bowl gouge experince- here's your chance to try a few diffrent profiles of various members. if nothing else bring that lovely car of yours and i can make brum brum noise's whilist sitting in it again anmd everyone can have a laugh watching me trying to get out :lol: 

*sept 5 is fine by me paul*


----------



## Steve Jones (13 Jun 2009)

Miles, as others have said come along, I'm in the same boat as you I haven't got much to give but a lot to learn from the more experienced guys on here. I'm hoping there might be someone there who will be able to start me off with the basics of hollowing because it's something I just can't get to grips with at all.

Paul provisionally the 5th is ok with me.

Regards 

Steve


----------



## big soft moose (13 Jun 2009)

If work/swimbo allows I'll be up for this (miles if you want to car share let me know ( i can give you some petrol money if you would rather take your king of the road , rather than my king of the dung tip ))

I dont have a great deal to contribute either mind you - tho as a semi profesional photographer i could bring my gear and make sure we have plenty of proof that it happened  (I'd also be up for doing a short demo on taking decent pics of your work if people would be interested in that )


----------



## cornucopia (13 Jun 2009)

big soft moose":1kf0uval said:


> (I'd also be up for doing a short demo on taking decent pics of your work if people would be interested in that )



yes please i could really do with some help- i cannot seem to get a good photo of my work.


----------



## miles_hot (13 Jun 2009)

OK, thanks for the reassurance - make me a strong provisional. I may be able to give you a lift BSM however it is possible that we'll take the family up to the in-laws in Leicester so allow me to confirm a little closer to the time. I'll try to arrange to bring the lotus George (if only to watch you!) however it might have to be the "new" civic with the surprisingly darkened windows (how is it that you don't see these things till you get it home!).

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (13 Jun 2009)

miles_hot":2uyu2toj said:


> OK, thanks for the reassurance - make me a strong provisional. I may be able to give you a lift BSM however it is possible that we'll take the family up to the in-laws in Leicester so allow me to confirm a little closer to the time. I'll try to arrange to bring the lotus George (if only to watch you!) however it might have to be the "new" civic with the surprisingly darkened windows (how is it that you don't see these things till you get it home!).
> 
> Miles



tell you what miles - you take the family in the civic and i'll follow in the lotus  :lol:

I may have changed my car for something sportier by then (though not being able to run to a lotus i'm looking at either an mX5 or a smart roadster) so george can always make brum brum noises in mine instead


----------



## miles_hot (13 Jun 2009)

big soft moose":wung8iik said:


> miles_hot":wung8iik said:
> 
> 
> > OK, thanks for the reassurance - make me a strong provisional. I may be able to give you a lift BSM however it is possible that we'll take the family up to the in-laws in Leicester so allow me to confirm a little closer to the time. I'll try to arrange to bring the lotus George (if only to watch you!) however it might have to be the "new" civic with the surprisingly darkened windows (how is it that you don't see these things till you get it home!).
> ...



An _interesting_ idea there - I just may have to think on that for a bit - I'll let you know sometime around 10th September....

The M5 is a cracking car but I'd stay away from the latest version of it as I think that they lost the plot a little on the styling and it only got heavier.

Miles


----------



## Paul.J (13 Jun 2009)

Oakydoaky Miles and BSM your names are down.
Photo lesson seems a good idea so will try and allow time and space in the house for it,or even at the lathe pehaps.Workshop piccys :?: 
If any one else is interested speak up


----------



## big soft moose (13 Jun 2009)

miles_hot":1v2h9hsx said:


> The MX5 is a cracking car but I'd stay away from the latest version of it as I think that they lost the plot a little on the styling and it only got heavier.
> 
> Miles



I cant afford a new one anyway - I'm leaning towards the smart as i have to commute to oxford and the fuel efficiency is much better (swimbo wants me to buy a focus  (and not the ST version either  )

Paul re the photography - if the weather is good outside is preferable as mistake number one is taking pics under artificial lighting, though that said I'm happy to also cover taking action pics at the lathe if people want.

if the weather is rubbish somewhere with decent natural light such as a big window, french doors. or conservatory is favorite


----------



## Richard Findley (14 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,

A very king offer again. Unfortunately I can't attend as it's my Stag weekend. I will however also be praying for good weather :wink: !!

Richard


----------



## Paul.J (14 Jun 2009)

Ahh well Richard it looks as though you will a good weekend anyway  
Congratulations too


----------



## RATWOOD (15 Jun 2009)

Can Sue and I come to your bash please


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jun 2009)

You are both welcome Chris


----------



## Jenx (15 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul ....
after having to pull out of last years Bash ... I'd like to try and get along for this one, if there's room for a wayward Jock in Birmingham !

Got a bit of time to plan this one, this time !


8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jun 2009)

Alun you are welcome if you can make that loooooooooong journey down


----------



## PowerTool (15 Jun 2009)

Be great if you could make it,Alun - I could sort out some timber to repay you for the walnut blanks 8) 

Andrew


----------



## mikec (16 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,

Have you got room for another ?

Mike C


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jun 2009)

Hello Mike.
Your name is down  

Well folks there are just a few places left. :shock: 
Once it reaches twenty i will have to close up shop.
But there are a couple of may bes at the moment so if anyone would still like to come along just put your name up still and we'll see what happens,and i will take the names in order.Just in case some do drop out.


----------



## braveheart (16 Jun 2009)

:lol: Hi Paul, will you please add my name to the list for the bash, although I live in Leamington Spa I travel to work through the longbridge are every day. Many thanks.
Terry


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jun 2009)

Hello Terry.Your name is now down  
Will look forward to meeting you,and everyone else who is coming along so far


----------



## mikec (17 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,

Sorry I have to withdraw, just found out we have a family wedding in Glasgow that day.     

Mike C


----------



## wizer (17 Jun 2009)

Paul that date is clear for me. Tho, I'll have to still play it by ear as I never know how my back will be. 85% certain from me tho.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2009)

*Mikec wrote*


> Sorry I have to withdraw, just found out we have a family wedding in Glasgow that day.


No worries Mike.Hope you have a good day  

*Wizer wrote*


> Paul that date is clear for me. Tho, I'll have to still play it by ear as I never know how my back will be. 85% certain from me tho.


Thats good news Tom.Hope your back holds out  

So folks there is still a few places left


----------



## Jeremys (17 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul,

If there are still spaces can I come? Its a short run up the motorway from Brizzle... I will be at the beginner end of the spectrum, but it would be great to share thoughts / experiences...


Jeremy


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2009)

Hello Jeremy.
Your name is down.
Will look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Doug B (17 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul.

Just to confirm the 5th is fine for me.  

George, if you want a lift down i`ll be going down the M42, no problem to nip off & back on, daft for us both to drive when i`m passing, though i`ll leave it with you.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2009)

Good news Doug


----------



## Jeremys (17 Jun 2009)

Great! its in the calendar... 

Not sure what the form is in terms of bringing things...if anyones wants a play I can bring the VB...will be fine in the car with an engine hoist...


----------



## Paul.J (17 Jun 2009)

*Jeremys wrote*


> ...if anyones wants a play I can bring the VB...will be fine in the car with an engine hoist...


That would be great Jeremy :shock: 
I'm sure we would would all give you a lift off this end :lol: 
If only eh :roll:


----------



## cornucopia (17 Jun 2009)

Doug B":9wj04l4o said:


> Hi Paul.
> 
> Just to confirm the 5th is fine for me.
> 
> George, if you want a lift down i`ll be going down the M42, no problem to nip off & back on, daft for us both to drive when i`m passing, though i`ll leave it with you.



pm sent- thanks Doug


----------



## radicalwood (19 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul.

sorry going to have to miss it new date is first day of family holidays, shame was really looking forward to meeting a few people.

Neil


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jun 2009)

Sorry Neil  
Perhaps next time.


----------



## richburrow (19 Jun 2009)

Is there any space left?
I would like to join in if that is ok.


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jun 2009)

Hello Rich.
Yes there are a few places left,so your name is down.
Will look forward to meeting you


----------



## richburrow (19 Jun 2009)

Thank you, count me in.


----------



## richburrow (20 Jun 2009)

I have got the official all clear from the boss  
Would you like me to bring the record lathe from school? It is nice and small and would make up the numbers.


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jun 2009)

That's good news Rich.
If it's not going to be too much trouble you can bring the Record along.
I'm sure we'll put it to good use


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

OK.
I have just put the list of members names on the opening post who's names are down to attend the Bash,nineteen in total, :shock: so only one place left for the twenty.

It would seem that there is a lot of interest in hollowing,so as has been mentioned in other posts recently,anyone who would like to bring a particular tool along for others to try,than by all means do.
Or if there is anything else that someone would like to try or do then speak up and see what happens.I'm sure someone will only be too happy to help out on the day. 
*Dustydave *as said he could bring his Scrollsaw along if anyone would be interested.


----------



## cornucopia (21 Jun 2009)

I will be bringing all of my hollowing kit Paul and am happy to show anyone intrested how to get a dig in with it  :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2009)

cornucopia":37mgm7vi said:


> I will be bringing all of my hollowing kit Paul and am happy to show anyone intrested how to get a dig in with it  :lol:



That much I know George....I need teaching how not to get a dig or at least get it when I haven't got the walls nice and thin  

Pete


----------



## cornucopia (21 Jun 2009)

Bodrighy":323oekei said:


> cornucopia":323oekei said:
> 
> 
> > I will be bringing all of my hollowing kit Paul and am happy to show anyone intrested how to get a dig in with it  :lol:
> ...



:lol: lots of pratice pete and a bit of luck


----------



## RATWOOD (21 Jun 2009)

Paul.J":bee9ybpj said:


> *Dustydave *as said he could bring his Scrollsaw along if anyone would be interested.



yes please


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2009)

You're going to need a bigger garage at this rate Paul. Or put a roof over the aback lane :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

*Cornucopia wrote*


> I will be bringing all of my hollowing kit Paul and am happy to show anyone intrested how to get a dig in with it


That'll be great George.
Could you list what they all are.I know you have the Firminger tools.

*Bodrighy wrote*


> You're going to need a bigger garage at this rate Paul. Or put a roof over the aback lane


Good idea Pete.Perhaps i could put the Gazebo up there :wink:


----------



## wizer (21 Jun 2009)

Might be totally impractical, but if anyone can show me an example of a turning rig\steel snake? 

Can I bring some turnings for you to laugh at?


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

*Wizer wrote*


> Can I bring some turnings for you to laugh at?


Of course you can Tom.I'm sure there won't be no laughing though.
Forgot to mention Tom.
I have the Lyle Jamieson hollowing rig you can look at,though i haven't tried it out meself yet.
I also have the Woodcut Bowlsaver,again which i haven't used yet.
So if we can get time and someone would like to bring along some nice wood they have,they can use the saver.Show me how to use it


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2009)

If you have an email (better pm it) I can send you a pdf file on how to make one. Alternatively if you use the family woodworking forum you can see and download the pdf here

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## cornucopia (21 Jun 2009)

the modified munroe and the hamlet and the little munroe






two trent bosch hook tools





the short flute spindle gouge





the firmager tools- 3 on the right









and some home made one's


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

Thanks George :shock: 
That lot should cover everything  
I like the look of the Trent Bosch tools.I might have a play woth those meself,if i get a chance that is :roll: 
All i gotta do now is sort some wood out for the day.


----------



## cornucopia (21 Jun 2009)

Paul.J":2jd21dwz said:


> Thanks George :shock:
> 
> All i gotta do now is sort some wood out for the day.



whats the biggest your lathe will swing Paul? and wahts the biggest you've had on? i'll see if i can sort some fresh beech to bring with me (transport allowing-doug?)- at least that way we havent got a dust issue.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

*Cornucopia wrote*


> whats the biggest your lathe will swing Paul? and wahts the biggest you've had on?


It's 7" to the bed George so 14" dia max over the bed.
When me outboard attachment turns up it should take a 30" dia piece.
I have had 12" x 8" lump of Cherry Plum on,which was going well till it broke in half.
Since then i haven't had a chance to do anything big :roll: 
At the moment i am making a drawered mobile sharpening cabinet for all me bits and bobs which seem to be all over the shop at the moment.


----------



## wizer (21 Jun 2009)

Cheers Pete, will look at that PDF. I've seen a few examples of it but I'd like to see one in the flesh before I go to the trouble of making one. I'd even like to get some tuition with a rig if I can find someone who will put up with me. 

Paul if I can make it then I'm going to drive up. So I can bring some green beech for a bit of bowl saving. Tho I'm not sure we're going to get through everything? Maybe nearer the time we can have a little informal vote on what gets formally demo'd? Praps an assortment of demos based around hollowing, showing George's tools, the hollowing rig, etc?

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jeremys (21 Jun 2009)

Space allowing I was hoping to bring my VB and pro-forme hollowing tools...and badger George into a masterclass


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

> So I can bring some green beech for a bit of bowl saving. Tho I'm not sure we're going to get through everything? Maybe nearer the time we can have a little informal vote on what gets formally demo'd? Praps an assortment of demos based around hollowing, showing George's tools, the hollowing rig, etc?


Yes good idea Tom.
Just getting some ideas together so we can have a vote or what ever nearer the time just in case other good ideas turn.
Or shall we just concentrate on hollowing from the start :?:


----------



## big soft moose (21 Jun 2009)

Paul.J":2k66bokj said:


> I also have the Woodcut Bowlsaver,again which i haven't used yet.
> So if we can get time and someone would like to bring along some nice wood they have,they can use the saver.Show me how to use it



If people want to compare the two i can bring my kel mcnaughton centre saver - tho i dont guarantee to be able to demo it as its not something ive practiced much.

i might be able to bring some green timber to play with with them depending on what falls down between now and then.


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jun 2009)

> If people want to compare the two i can bring my kel mcnaughton centre saver - tho i dont guarantee to be able to demo it as its not something ive practiced much.


OK *BSM*.That would be great


----------



## miles_hot (21 Jun 2009)

big soft moose":3mbxef1p said:


> i might be able to bring some green timber to play with with them depending on what falls down between now and then.



Not in my little roller skate if I do end up able to give you lift you won't  Unless they are truly small blanks, especially if you're packing any harpoon like hollowing tools! 

Miles


----------



## big soft moose (22 Jun 2009)

miles_hot":57uvc5lb said:


> big soft moose":57uvc5lb said:
> 
> 
> > i might be able to bring some green timber to play with with them depending on what falls down between now and then.
> ...



we could strap it to the bonnet with a cargo strap 

Seriously i might wind up taking my car or possibly the work truck if i have more than the load space (if any) on a lotus will accomodate.


----------



## miles_hot (22 Jun 2009)

big soft moose":23sg2r85 said:


> miles_hot":23sg2r85 said:
> 
> 
> > big soft moose":23sg2r85 said:
> ...


After you


----------



## gasmansteve (22 Jun 2009)

Hi Paul
Doh! just been away for ten days so missed the post  never mind always next year :lol: . Seems like you put on a good session :lol: at this rate you`ll be hiring a hall next. Hope all goes well.
Regards
Steve


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2009)

*Gasmansteve wrote*


> Doh! just been away for ten days so missed the post never mind always next year .


Still one place left Steve.So if you are upto it you are welcome


----------



## gasmansteve (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that Paul would have loved to come but my other half informs me we are away on hols that weekend. I`m just trying to change things as we speak but if someone definite comes back to you first I`ll hopefully try next time. (`next time`?? A wee bit premature methinks  )
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2009)

No problem Steve


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2009)

*Jeremys wrote*


> Space allowing I was hoping to bring my VB and pro-forme hollowing tools.



OK Jeremy,if it's not going to be too much trouble for you then by all means do  
As i said before,jokingly,i thought,there will be help this end i'm sure to help  

So folks it looks like we will have a *VB36* at the bash :shock:


----------



## big soft moose (23 Jun 2009)

Paul.J":2ntws9ou said:


> *Jeremys wrote*
> 
> 
> > Space allowing I was hoping to bring my VB and pro-forme hollowing tools.
> ...



what does he drive , a low loader ? :shock:


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Jun 2009)

big soft moose":3kb5gu9f said:


> Paul.J":3kb5gu9f said:
> 
> 
> > *Jeremys wrote*
> ...



Naah, haven't you heard? The latest version comes with a self propelling motor that can be used on the road so he'll drive it up to Paul's....probably doing a coupleof bowls on the way :lol: 

pete


----------



## Jeremys (23 Jun 2009)

surely all i need is one of these...and if I start pushing now... :lol: 







its not as daft as it sounds...its well within the gross weight of my landrover, and I will need to move it around then anyway to accomodate a workshop move. The headstock is only 2 parts and easily disassembled. put an engine hoist in the car and away we go!

course a self propelled version would be easier...you never know it could improve my turning! I might need a longer extension lead however :roll:


----------



## wizer (24 Jun 2009)

Jeremy can you let me know when youre going to arrive? So I can plan to get there an hour later


----------



## Jeremys (24 Jun 2009)

but then you will miss all the swearing! I can see I will have to make this work, or never be allowed to forget it!

I will be moving the headstock this weekend anyway, to will test the principles... piccies to follow (if its not a disaster)


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jun 2009)

Jeremy.
Don't get struggling too much with it and doing yourself a mischief.
If it's gonna be too much to do on your own then leave it.
We could have a bash down your place next time,and have a play on it :lol:


----------



## miles_hot (26 Jun 2009)

Jeremys":2yfu9cbt said:


> surely all i need is one of these...and if I start pushing now... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surely all you need to do is 
1) mount the VB on the base
2) lock the wheels
3) turn a large disc sufficient to miss the floor by about 4mm
4) mount a load of bike wheel inner tubes on the disc to give grip
5) work out the means of powering the lathe on the move - running it from the cig lighter socket on a car / truly supendous set of solar panels / very long extension lead
6) unlock wheels and switch on lathe

et voila self propelled VB...

Granted there are some small details to be worked out (power, not rotating rapidly on the spot, minor health and safety) but it could be a goer... 

Miles


----------



## wizer (26 Jun 2009)

Well train tickets booked, so god willing I'll be there. Looking forward to it. Only a week before my 30th so make sure you get a big bow for my present  :lol: :lol: 

Obviously I won't be able to bring any timber if I'm on the train, but will still bring the pro-forme and anything else interesting I can get into my case.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Jun 2009)

That's great Tom  
Don't get struggling trying to carry too much.You might be leaving with more :shock:


----------



## joiner_sim (26 Jun 2009)

I feel like a bit of an outsider on the wood turning forum  but big soft moose alerted me to this post on the general forum. As I said feel a bit of an outsider on this part of the forum. However, I do know some of you anyway already from other parts of the forum. Unfortunatley, Paul, I don't really know you and feel a bit erm... pushy asking, but would it be possible if I could come along?

I have had a tiny experience with turning, and so do not class myself as competant freehand. I can probably bring some "blanks"? Is that what you call em? Offcuts? Machined up for demo stuff......?


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Jun 2009)

Do I sense someone putting his toe on the slippery slope here? :lol: 

Pete


----------



## joiner_sim (26 Jun 2009)

Who? Me? 
My only experience or turning is setting up a lathe that can copy a template you've cut out on a bandsaw or something and then running the timber on the lathe and controlling the speed of cut to get the best results, and then just finishing off with a bit of sandpaper. I have done a batch of over 500 finials in one go. Although haven't done anything since that, which was a long time ago! 500 times gets a big boring, but suppose it makes the money :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (26 Jun 2009)

*Joiner-sim wrote*


> Unfortunatley, Paul, I don't really know you and feel a bit erm... pushy asking, but would it be possible if I could come along?


Well Simon seeing as you are loca land you don't think you will be bored watching spinning wood and listening to woodturning chat all day,than you are in,and you are the last member to make it.The shop is shut  
But under one condition.You will have to have a go at turning :wink: 
We might even convert you :lol: 
But as i say if anyone else would like to come along,still put your name down just in case others fall out.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Jun 2009)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> Is this something that could be demoed at the bash or is it already full up with ideas?


I hope so Pete as i would also like to see it been done.
We will just have to see how things go on the day.


----------



## joiner_sim (26 Jun 2009)

Paul.J":25vjqbdr said:


> *Joiner-sim wrote*
> 
> 
> > Unfortunatley, Paul, I don't really know you and feel a bit erm... pushy asking, but would it be possible if I could come along?
> ...



Thankyou very much paul, I'll have a go at turning, but you must be warned, if I shout duck, dont say "where?" just duck! :lol: 
As I already said, I can probably get hold of some erm... "offcuts" (upto 1000mm long possibly) generally, softwood, hemlock, sapele, oak and african cedar can be found lying around the workshop , so just let me know of dimensions you require and can bring along if nessecary.


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Jun 2009)

joiner_sim":16ycd5x2 said:


> Who? Me?
> I have done a batch of over 500 finials in one go. Although haven't done anything since that, which was a long time ago! 500 times gets a big boring, but suppose it makes the money :roll:



You are a closet turner \/ I doubt that there are that many on this forum who have turned that many of any one thing. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (26 Jun 2009)

Simon.No problem.
Just bring along what off cuts you can if it's going free.
I'm sure it will all go to good homes :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jun 2009)

joiner_sim":2wg38gli said:


> As I already said, I can probably get hold of some erm... "offcuts" (upto 1000mm long possibly) generally, softwood, hemlock, sapele, oak and african cedar can be found lying around the workshop , so just let me know of dimensions you require and can bring along if nessecary.



They're not offcuts, they are ruddy great blanks. What's hemlock like tio turn?

Pete


----------



## joiner_sim (27 Jun 2009)

lol the 500 finials.... the hard part was setting it up for the cutter to follow the pattern correctly, the rest was just adjusting the speed the cutter moved , faster for shallow parts of the cut, and slower for deeper parts of the cut. only softwood, I think the company got about 50p per finial! 

Offcuts, whats the minimum dimensions & length really, that would be useful for turning, and does it need to be PAR or would sawn do?


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2009)

It doesn't matter really Simon.They will be cut into square blanks,then rounded.So just leave them in plank form so they can be cut up however  
Planed would be good for laminating etc but rough sawn will be fine too.


----------



## joiner_sim (27 Jun 2009)

okay I'll try n collect some of the offcuts, preferably the sapele and oak.... I'm guessing? :wink: 
softwood..... booo! but still alryt to practice with I imagine?
hemlock, I have no idea on how it turns.... The wickes catalogue sell stairparts in hemlock, so could be okay? It's straight grained and generally defect free.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Jun 2009)

joiner_sim":1juz2rys said:


> softwood..... booo! but still alryt to practice with I imagine?


 By softwood do you mean pine? If you happen to have any offcuts of that really naff Masur birch I would be quite happy to take it off your hands to 'practice' with.

Most turners will turn any wood if only to prove they can.

E.G. This old fence post

 
Naff old soft wood in regular use. Holds a good can of beer. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2009)

Looks as though there will be a list of things going on.
I think we will have to try and cut the demoing down a bit,not a lot :lol: 

So far,off the top of me head we have-
Dusty dave and his scroll saw.
Cornucopia- thread chasing and hollowing,and other things no doubt.
BSM-Photography.Bowl saver.
Me-Bowl saving.Hollowing rig.
JeremyS-VB36,hopefully.
Richburrow-Record lathe.
Plus a load of other tools to look and play with/try out


----------



## wizer (27 Jun 2009)

As much as I'd love to see it, I think the bowl saving can be dropped. I don't think the majority of people will be intending to buy this kit? 

Speak up if you disagree.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2009)

Yes i agrre Tom.  
So that's that one off the list,unless others want to see it.
We could still compare the differing tools though i suppose.


----------



## wizer (27 Jun 2009)

I think it should be one big hollowing\threading bonanza! :lol:


----------



## joiner_sim (27 Jun 2009)

By softwood, I mean European Redwood, here's a picture of it, without any finish applied to it.

http://www.freewebs.com/simonswoodwork/WIPheadboard/DSCF0302.jpg


----------



## wizer (27 Jun 2009)

If you can get some without knots then it'll be good for practise. But generally no one turns softwood. I've seen some nice stuff done with douglass fir but it's a b*tch to work.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2009)

Aghh the headboard.
I watched the wip on that one Simon,all those M&Ts cut by hand :shock: rather you than me,and you made a very nice job of it  
Might look nice now with some nicely turned finials on the posts :wink: 



> By softwood, I mean European Redwood, here's a picture of it, without any finish applied to it.


That is harder than the white Pine isn't it, :? :?: so that should be fine so long as it's got some nice grain effect,which you can get with Pine anyhow. 
We do like to see some nice grain pattern rather than just plain wood.


----------



## Paul.J (27 Jun 2009)

*Wizer wrote*


> I think it should be one big hollowing\threading bonanza!


OK Tom.Fine by me.
If i know before hand i can try and arrange things in the shop to accomodate.
What do others think/want to see/do :?: :?:


----------



## Steve Jones (27 Jun 2009)

Paul, 

definitely hollowing for me, I've got a sorby 851H that I just can't get to grips with so any help along those lines would be usefull. 

Regards 

Steve


----------



## cornucopia (27 Jun 2009)

the 851h swan neck sorby hollower isnt the best on the market as it tends to twist allot plus the tip is too large for most hollowing.. but i can show you a few things which will hopefully help 
you are also more than welcome to have a go with the trent bosch swan neck tools which are a dream to use.


----------



## miles_hot (27 Jun 2009)

I'm going to be very interested by the hollowing - that's certainly somewhere I am aiming to get into however first things first - I am going to be very interested in how grinds affect the action of a bowl gouge etc - very basic stuff 

Miles


----------



## Steve Jones (27 Jun 2009)

> but i can show you a few things which will hopefully help
> you are also more than welcome to have a go with the trent bosch swan neck tools which are a dream to use.



Thanks for the offer George, looking forward to it 

Steve


----------



## wizer (3 Jul 2009)

I'm sure I remember that someone brought the 'Easy Rougher' to last year's bash? Chas? If so can it be brought again please, I've looked at that more than a few times online and wondered if it's a wonderful as they make out.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jul 2009)

Yes Tom there were two here last year.Chas's and Beejays.
It does move wood at a rate,in the right hands :shock:


----------



## Jenx (24 Jul 2009)

Hi Paul ...
Just about to organise flights etc ....
and I wondered if you can maybe give me a wee bit of info -- 

are you far from the airport ?
( Birmingham )

I'm debating whether I should hire a car or just get from the Airport to your place by Taxi ..

Any info would be great ! 


Cheers,

Alun


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jul 2009)

*Alun.*
PM sent.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jul 2009)

Just an up date bashers.
Due to JeremyS's nasty accident with his router,as posted in the general section,he will understandably no longer be able to bring along the VB.
But as i say Jeremy if you can make you will be more than welcome.


----------



## RATWOOD (7 Aug 2009)

Hi 
I have just had a PM from Paul.J asking if I can do a demo at his bash so I would like to ask if the member's going would like to see me turn flower's


----------



## stevebuk (7 Aug 2009)

unfortunately i cant get there, but i would like to see you turn flowers, so i hope there is plenty of photos to show :lol:

hmm just visited your blog, guess you are not into writing in them then?? :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (7 Aug 2009)

*RATWOOD wrote*


> I have just had a PM from Paul.J asking if I can do a demo at his bash so I would like to ask if the member's going would like to see me turn flower's


Sorry Chris but i wasn't asking you to do some turning i was just asking if you were planning on doing some just so i would know to set up the shop.
Don't feel as though you have to,as as i say there does seem to be a lot of interest in the hollowing which i believe would interst you :?: but if you want to do some turning than by all means you are welcome to.
I just want you all to enjoy the day doing what we all love doing,....................talking and drinking tea :lol: :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (8 Aug 2009)

hi m8 
I was just seeing if people wanted to see me turn flower's


----------



## miles_hot (8 Aug 2009)

always interested to see something new...


----------



## wizer (8 Aug 2009)

I think there's already quite a bit going on isn't there? Don't want it to get too regimented?


----------



## Paul.J (8 Aug 2009)

OK Bashers *FOUR WEEKS *to go.
The countdown as begun  
I will be sending me address details out via PM nearer the time,but if some of you need it earlier than let me know.
*Chris *the flowers would be good to see,but don't feel you will be missing out on anything you want to see.
As said before if anyone wants to see or do something just let us know.


----------



## RATWOOD (8 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":ws173t9d said:


> *Chris *the flowers would be good to see,but don't feel you will be missing out on anything you want to see.
> As said before if anyone wants to see or do something just let us know.



ok m8 8) 
i will bring the lathe and do some flowers 8)


----------



## Jenx (8 Aug 2009)

I'd like to see that done 8)  -- I saw the pictures from last year and wondered how it was achieved, so aye, I'd like to see that for sure !


----------



## Paul.J (8 Aug 2009)

OK *Chris* that will be great  
*Chris* i have some small branches of Wisteria.Will this be of any use for the flowers :?:


----------



## mark sanger (8 Aug 2009)

HI 

I wold love to come and meet you all but I am afraid I will not be able to make it. I was hoping to. 

All have a beer for me and a burger,


----------



## big soft moose (8 Aug 2009)

that's a shame mark - are you going to westonbirt the weekend before ? - if so you might see quite a few of us there


----------



## RATWOOD (8 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":34g142we said:


> OK *Chris* that will be great
> *Chris* i have some small branches of Wisteria.Will this be of any use for the flowers :?:



Hi Paul 
I do not know but will give it a go. I normally use hazel


----------



## Paul.J (9 Aug 2009)

*Mark Sanger wrote*


> I wold love to come and meet you all but I am afraid I will not be able to make it. I was hoping to.
> 
> All have a beer for me and a burger,



Thanks Mark.It would have been great to have you come along.
Perhaps next year


----------



## Paul.J (15 Aug 2009)

*3 WEEKS TO GO*


----------



## Jenx (15 Aug 2009)

Magic.. can't wait.. flights & hotel all booked.....
Its a whole weekend jobbie for me, down friday, back sunday... Fantastic ! 8)


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Aug 2009)

Lucky so & so's. 1st one I've missed. Make sure you get loads of pics. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (15 Aug 2009)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> Lucky so & so's. 1st one I've missed. Make sure you get loads of pics.


Well Pete if you can make it one the day you are more than welcome


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

Morning All.
I have now sent my address details out to all those on the list.
If i have missed anyone out please let me know.
There are now a couple more places available so if you still fancy coming along let me know


----------



## wizer (17 Aug 2009)

Is anyone that's coming to Paul's Turning Bash, also going to JohnnyD's Flatworld Bash?


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Aug 2009)

hi Paul
That's the same address you sent me last year :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

RATWOOD":6lhisfgs said:


> hi Paul
> That's the same address you sent me last year :lol: :lol: :lol:



:lol: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Jenx (17 Aug 2009)

Are you going to manage up, Pete ?


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Jenx":m87qtn4w said:


> Are you going to manage up, Pete ?



Not this year, unless I get some huge order from a gallery. so not very likely.  

Pity, it's a good time and plenty of new faces, tricks and skills to be found. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

*RATWOOD wrote*


> That's the same address you sent me last year


That's because we're still here :lol: :lol:


----------



## RATWOOD (17 Aug 2009)

same mobil no

********249


----------



## big soft moose (17 Aug 2009)

RATWOOD":2ka1bgpt said:


> same mobil no
> 
> ********249



dont you find it difficult to dial with all those stars


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

*RATWOOD wrote*


> same mobil no
> 
> ********249


That's the one Chris.


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

I wish mine was like that one Ratty. I might be able to remember it :lol:

Pete


----------



## Doug B (17 Aug 2009)

wizer":2ebxjr44 said:


> Is anyone that's coming to Paul's Turning Bash, also going to JohnnyD's Flatworld Bash?



Tom.

Hopefully i`ll be at both.


----------



## joiner_sim (19 Aug 2009)

Looking forward to it as long as if I can make it!  Bit worried about the erm.... promise I'd made though bout having to do some turning! It's been a long time since I been on a lathe now...


----------



## Paul.J (19 Aug 2009)

*Joiner-sim wrote*


> Bit worried about the erm.... promise I'd made though bout having to do some turning! It's been a long time since I been on a lathe now...


I was only kidding Simon,but if you feel like trying your hand again now/then would be a good time to


----------



## joiner_sim (20 Aug 2009)

haha, we'll see if I'm feeling confident enough


----------



## Paul.J (22 Aug 2009)

*TWO WEEKS* to go :shock: 
Getting closer.Westonbirt next week than Bashday the weekend after  
So it looks like we will be doing varied things on the day from Photography to Hollowing  but again if anyone wants to see or do something let us know.
I will be opening the shop at* 9ish *so we can get a good day in,but we will just see you when we see you  
Lunch will be around 1ish and there will no doubt be plenty of tea/coffee throughout the day so i will still have me little helpers again


----------



## cornucopia (23 Aug 2009)

Paul.J (known locally as brummie Paul in our house  we know a few pauls :roll: ) has asked me to put together a brief summary of things i'm going to babble on about in my informal hollow turning escapade/demo :shock: 

well i'm no expert on hollowing but i'll try to cover:

types of tools
outside shape/profile
safe working pratice
wet/dry wood
drying
wood storage
finishing
end grain/side grain
how to get the best blank from the log
small hole's
natural edge
roughing out
work holding 
wall thickness

you get the idea- all things hollow form

plus i can also show how to chase a thread- I cant do them that fit together yet :roll: but i can chase one :wink:


----------



## Blister (23 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":32p3xoce said:


> *TWO WEEKS* to go :shock:
> Getting closer.Westonbirt next week than Bashday the weekend after
> So it looks like we will be doing varied things on the day from Photography to Hollowing  but again if anyone wants to see or do something let us know.
> I will be opening the shop at* 9ish *so we can get a good day in,but we will just see you when we see you
> Lunch will be around 1ish and there will no doubt be plenty of tea/coffee throughout the day so i will still have me little helpers again



Paul 

Can you do a updated list on who is attending ? 

and are there any spaces left ?

I cant come as I am off to see my Irish agent :wink: 

And will attend a turning demo by Glen Lucas and 2 other top Irish turners 

so hopefully will get loads of photos  

Hope all goes well for you on the day and you all have a fun and safe day :lol: 

Looking forward to seeing all the photos of the day 

Allen


----------



## CHJ (23 Aug 2009)

cornucopia":23f7hmzk said:


> .......how to get the best blank from the log
> .....



THIS ANY HELP


----------



## Paul.J (23 Aug 2009)

There you go George.
One part you don't have to demo/explain.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Aug 2009)

*Blister wrote*


> I cant come as I am off to see my Irish agent
> 
> And will attend a turning demo by Glen Lucas and 2 other top Irish turners
> 
> ...



Thanks Allen  
Have a good time over in Ireland and make sure YOU take plenty of piccys


----------



## Jenx (23 Aug 2009)

George... that itinerary sounds amazing...

" No expert on hollowing " ? ......
Pretty damn close then ! ... !!!      


Have fun in Ireland Blister... take some piccys !


----------



## Paul.J (29 Aug 2009)

That's it* ONE WEEK* to go bashers  
See you all next week


----------



## boysie39 (29 Aug 2009)

Hiya Paul,it does not seem like a year but it is and a lot has come and gone in that time. I hope this one is as succesfull as last years and everyone has a super time,and somebody learns something new which I'm sure someone will.
Have a wonderful day and my regards to all. REgards Eugene


----------



## Paul.J (29 Aug 2009)

*Boysie wrote*


> Hiya Paul,it does not seem like a year but it is and a lot has come and gone in that time. I hope this one is as succesfull as last years and everyone has a super time,and somebody learns something new which I'm sure someone will.
> Have a wonderful day and my regards to all. REgards Eugene


Thank you *Eugene.*
This is what the Bashes are all about Eugene.Just to give members a chance to come along and iron out those problems with hopefully more experienced turners who will be on hand to ask  
Watch out for piccys next week


----------



## Anonymous (1 Sep 2009)

All,

I'm bringing along my hegner multicut 1 scrollsaw to the bash at the weekend. Unfortunately I haven't got round to buying some new blades for it. This means I've only got the one that came with it (and it was second hand). Has anybody got a blade or two they could bring along?

I should have some sycamore prepared by the weekend ( if the thicknesser doesn't bite my fingers off again ). I'll also print off some simple patterns to fix on for anybody who wants a try.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Sep 2009)

DustyDave":1uyf84b4 said:


> All,
> 
> I'm bringing along my hegner multicut 1 scrollsaw to the bash at the weekend. Unfortunately I haven't got round to buying some new blades for it. This means I've only got the one that came with it (and it was second hand). Has anybody got a blade or two they could bring along?
> 
> ...



Now I'm _*really*_ annoyed I can't make it.

Pete a long long way away in Kernow


----------



## Paul.J (1 Sep 2009)

*Dave*
What length are the blades and are they pin or clamp fits :? 
I think i have some blades but not sure if they are for a scroll saw.
I will try and fine em out and post a piccy and size of them.

*Come on Pete*.You know you wanna :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Sep 2009)

Paul.J":3toq38ew said:


> *Dave*
> What length are the blades and are they pin or clamp fits :?
> I think i have some blades but not sure if they are for a scroll saw.
> I will try and fine em out and post a piccy and size of them.
> ...



Of course I do but I simply can't get there this year. Believe me if there was any way I would

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (1 Sep 2009)

*Dave*
Here is the type of blade i have.
They are very fine with lots of tpi,and is 133mm long.Though i can't see why they couldn't be cut down.There is no pin.


----------



## Paul.J (1 Sep 2009)

Well bashers just a few days to go and the weather isn't looking good for us this year  
We've had torrential showers,thunder and lightening today,and they are saying the next few days are going to be worse. :shock: 
SUMMER :roll: 
Anyhow,i've been having a tidy round the shop and have been cutting up some timber and have now got about half a dozen bags of firewood :shock: so if anyone would like this this weekend for the burner just let me know else it will be down t'tip.

*Edit-:*
Bags of offcuts now spoken for


----------



## Jenx (1 Sep 2009)

Paul.J":4yy6a84j said:


> *Come on Pete*.You know you wanna :lol:



Come on Pierre ... I wanted to see how the rustic stuff's done .... 
Fire yourself up to Brum ... 
You only live once ! :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Sep 2009)

You can persuade me easily but not my bank manager so unless I sell a heck of a lot of stuff in the next few days it i won't happen. I think I am on my own down here in Cornwall though there are some flatwokers. Pity or we could do a bash down this end sometime. I'll look at the pics and wish    

Pete


----------



## Jenx (1 Sep 2009)

Get everyone's "falsers" under the pillow between now and Friday Pete ! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

There's still a day or two before the weekend... and 
_"'tain't over till the chubby lass warbles"_ as they say .... still time for some good fortune to smile upon you yet.
Be great if it does :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (3 Sep 2009)

Has anybody bought one of the new Robert Sorby Sovereign handles? If so could you please bring it along on Saturday. I've held one but would love to try turning with one. I'm considering buying one at Yandles next weekend.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## big soft moose (3 Sep 2009)

sorry to say folks i'm not going to make it now - we have staff sickness and a work emergency which now means i'm not available   

I'm not having a good month i missed out on westonbirt due to being grounded by swimbo and now this 

chas - i'll arrange for you to pick your prize up or me to drop it off another day.


----------



## Paul.J (3 Sep 2009)

No worries Pete


----------



## big soft moose (3 Sep 2009)

Bodrighy":2hs5ef2n said:


> You can persuade me easily but not my bank manager so unless I sell a heck of a lot of stuff in the next few days it i won't happen. I think I am on my own down here in Cornwall though there are some flatwokers. Pity or we could do a bash down this end sometime. I'll look at the pics and wish
> 
> Pete



if you did a weekender we could come down and camp somewhere, lots of sites and B&Bs for the less adventurous in cornwall , and its an easy run down the M5 /A30 from here (lots of turners in the wessex area)

where in cornwall are you ?


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Sep 2009)

AI am about 3 miles outside Truro. At the moment it would be a washout but something to think of an plan for maybe next Easter, that seems the best time weather wise at the moment and cheaper if people are camping.

Pete


----------



## Jenx (3 Sep 2009)

I think he's not going to be able to sleep on Friday night, and will set off about 5am Saturday, and make it after all :wink:    


Its gettin' close now !

I set off tomorrow from home at 12 noon !... flight is leaving about 2
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (3 Sep 2009)

*Alun.*
Could you not do a detour and pick Pete up tomorrow.
Get the plane to land in one of the fields by him :lol:


----------



## Jenx (3 Sep 2009)

ABZ to BHX, via St.Ives :wink: - I like it Paul !! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

As I was going to St. Ives,
I met a man with Turner's Thighs ( ?  ),
Would you like a lift to Brum ?
As out and up, he'd stuck his thumb.
'Oh yes, to Paul's, I'd love to go..
but funding, its a little low.'
For you, good Sir, there is no charge..
My plane is roomy, plenty large !
Friendships new, you're sure to forge..
Hollowing lessons from 'Corny George',...
You HAVE to come.. on wood, let loose...
And Photo lessons, from Big Soft Moose. !
The ladies will be baking cake,
So kernow,... leave it in your wake
Pete man, its a day you cannot miss...
Now I'll need to dash - I need a ..... cup of tea. :wink:


----------



## cornucopia (3 Sep 2009)

Alun you must have far too much time on your hands :lol: - i look forward to meeting you soon


----------



## Paul.J (3 Sep 2009)

Very good Alun. :lol: :lol: 
D'ya think it will work :?: 

Well Bashers.
The workshop is all ready,haven't seen it look so tidy for ages,but will soon be full of shavings  
There have been several members drop out,look at the upto date list on the first page to see who is still coming,as i have been deleting the names.
The weather is now looking better for Saturday.So fingers crossed.


----------



## RATWOOD (3 Sep 2009)

Jenx":3isybk5x said:


> ABZ to BHX, via St.Ives :wink: - I like it Paul !! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> As I was going to St. Ives,
> I met a man with Turner's Thighs ( ?  ),
> ...



Hi Alun
you missed me out of your verse as I will be turning flowers :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Sep 2009)

As I was going to St. Ives, 
I met a man with Turner's Thighs ( ? ), 
Would you like a lift to Brum ? 
As out and up, he'd stuck his thumb. 
'Oh yes, to Paul's, I'd love to go.. 
but funding, its a little low.' 
For you, good Sir, there is no charge.. 
My plane is roomy, plenty large ! 
Friendships new, you're sure to forge.. 
Hollowing lessons from 'Corny George',... 
You HAVE to come.. on wood, let loose... 
And Photo lessons, from Big Soft Moose. ! 
Ratwood, with some help from Sue
will be turning pretty flowers too
The ladies will be baking cake, 
So kernow,... leave it in your wake 
Pete man, its a day you cannot miss... 

There you go :lol: 

Pete


----------



## RATWOOD (3 Sep 2009)

Bodrighy":1fztfbiu said:


> As I was going to St. Ives,
> I met a man with Turner's Thighs ( ? ),
> Would you like a lift to Brum ?
> As out and up, he'd stuck his thumb.
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (3 Sep 2009)

Or about the last line
Pete man it's a day you can't miss.
With turning flowers by RATWOOD Chris.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Sep 2009)

More likely to be

I have no choice,
that's why I'm p****d

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (4 Sep 2009)

Well last day before the Bash :shock: so looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow  
If anyone else would still like to come along there are some spaces available,so just let me know  
Don't forget to wear your UKW badges,those who have em  
All have a safe journey


----------



## paulm (4 Sep 2009)

Sounds like you your all going to have a great time tomorrow, look forwards to seeing lots of pics  

Would be tempted to ask for a late pass, but am carting youngest daughter and all her wordly belongings in the back of the car down to Bournemouth tomorrow to her new digs as she starts uni' next week so can't really rearrange things unfortunately  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul.J (4 Sep 2009)

Thanks Paul


----------



## Jenx (4 Sep 2009)

Sorry Chris ! :lol: :lol: 
Wasn't an intentional ommission :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Others with far greater poetic skill than I have filled in, admirably ! 

Just getting all my stuff into a bag.. will set off sharp, as there's traffic problems getting to the 'big smoke' ( Aberdeen ) this morning with flooding and accidents on the A90.. so I don't want to be late for the flight.

See you all tomorrow !

        

( that INCLUDES you Mr Moncrieff-Jury ..... I know you'll be up at 4am, with itchy feet :wink: :wink:     )


----------



## BigShot (4 Sep 2009)

Jenx":3qt5wvg1 said:


> As I was going to St. Ives,
> I met a man with Turner's Thighs ( ?  ),
> Would you like a lift to Brum ?
> As out and up, he'd stuck his thumb.
> ...



Reminds me of another one, heard this when I was about 5 years old ahnd have never forgotten it.

When I went to St Ives,
It cost 5p to spend a penny,
So I wated in side til' I'd been five times.

That's by Gary Boswell.

Have a cracking time folks.


----------



## Paul.J (4 Sep 2009)

Thanks Bigshot


----------



## Paul.J (4 Sep 2009)

Right that's it.
Just about settling down now with eveythong sorted and ready to go.
Just to let those who will be fetching heavy items that they can unload round the back by the workshop,but the driveway will have to be kept clear for my neighbour,as he also as acess to it.


----------



## Doug B (4 Sep 2009)

Paul.J":1x3qlgvs said:


> Right that's it.
> Just about settling down now with eveythong sorted




When did the wearing of thongs come in, i don`t remember those being mentioned before :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting you & all the others  .

Just one more sleep :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (4 Sep 2009)

Alarm set, first train at 6:11am :shock:


----------



## Paul.J (4 Sep 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
*Dougb wrote*


> When did the wearing of thongs come in, i don`t remember those being mentioned before


Oh yes.I did forget.There is a pair for each :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Sep 2009)

Are you using the leather ones this year Paul or the denim ones?
I'm going to miss the dancing on the lawn, see if you can video it for me

Pete


----------



## miles_hot (5 Sep 2009)

Bodrighy":2v7bdr8x said:


> Are you using the leather ones this year Paul or the denim ones?
> I'm going to miss the dancing on the lawn, see if you can video it for me
> 
> Pete


Thank God I missed that message before retiring! :? Up at this time on a Saturday - I must be keen


----------



## Paul.J (5 Sep 2009)

Morning all  
Well it's here,and Pete your gonna miss a treat as i have a special pair this year.No videoing allowed though :lol: :lol:

See you all soon,and have a safe journey. 
Right wheres me cuppa


----------



## RATWOOD (5 Sep 2009)

Morning B DAY :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Sep 2009)

Have a great day all of you, I'll be thinking of you   

Pete


----------



## gasmansteve (5 Sep 2009)

Just like to say its a pleasure being a member of such a warm,friendly and helpful group like this. Amazing day Paul and a big thanks for hosting it also thanks to George for showing us mere mortals how it should be done :lol: .
Excellent spread from Carol and Di with special waitress Amy keeping us watered.
to quote Del boy it was "Cushty" :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Steve Jones (5 Sep 2009)

Sounds as though you all had a good day, I was absolutely gutted to have to pull out on Thursday night due to work commitments  

Anyone got any pictures ?

Steve


----------



## gasmansteve (5 Sep 2009)

Should be some coming soon Steve, Paul was busy with the camera :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Anonymous (5 Sep 2009)

Cheers Paul for another great day. You sure know how to put on a good bash. I was a little shocked when I saw the time and it was 4pm already. I knew I should have made more effort to turn up on time.

I'm sorry I went for seconds of main meal, pudding and then a beer after all that. It was all just too good to resist.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Shultzy (5 Sep 2009)

Thanks Paul for a great bash, special thanks to the caterers, Carol and Di and the waitress Amy :lol: 

Sorry about the "cube" I just couldn't resist. As usual lots of tricks, tips and banter, a thoroughly good "do".


----------



## wizer (5 Sep 2009)

Fantastic Day Paul, really enjoyed it. Thanks very much indeed.


----------



## miles_hot (5 Sep 2009)

I too would like to say thanks to Paul for organising such a fantastic day and to George and Chris for very informative, helpful and enjoyable demonstrations - I wend straight out in the garage and butchered a poor bit of wood but with a lot more confidence 

Unlike Dave I have no regrets about seconds of Carol and DI's excellent cooking, definatly 5 start treatment and Amy did a fantastic job - setting the tone for the catering of the day by asking not _if_ I wanted a bacon sandwich but _how many_  

Thanks finally to everyone who went - a great day had by all and nice to put faces to names and talk all things turning 

Miles


----------



## richburrow (6 Sep 2009)

Thank you Paul for a brilliant day.
The food was fantastic!!!!
The banter and chat was great.
George was spot one.
If Amy was in one of my classes, her attiude and smile would get her right to the top.
All in all you showed just how good this forum is.
Cheers mate
Rich B


----------



## Doug B (6 Sep 2009)

I`d also like to echo the sentiments of the previous posters, it really was an excellent day. =D> =D> =D> Many thanks to Paul & his family for making the day such a great experience.

I really liked the name tags idea, it`s so difficult to remember names of folks when introduced to so many in a short time. I enjoyed meeting everyone there & came away a lot wiser, just got to try & remember it all now :? 

I`d also like to thank Rich for driving & apologize for being a lousy navigator


----------



## RATWOOD (6 Sep 2009)

Thanks Paul for a great bash again
Thanks to the caterers, Carol and Di and the waitress Amy


----------



## RATWOOD (6 Sep 2009)

My photo's

Is Miles-Hot asleep ?






The catering staff hard at work





Cornucopia doing thread chasing





Some of Cornucopia tool's





Cornucopia and Ratwood's sharpening systems





Some of Ratwood's turning on a microwave turn table





Cornucopia work





Ratwood's friend





Paul's new mug a lovely colour





CHJ on polishing





CHJ on polishing





CHJ on polishing


----------



## Paul.J (6 Sep 2009)

OK people,you wanted piccys of Bash day,so heres a few :lol: 
Just like to say thank you to all who came,and for making the day so enjoyable,especially to those who travelled a long distance and to Jenx(Alun) who flew down from Scotland.The time just flew by.
George.Thank you for doing such a fantastic job at demoing.You are a natural no doubt about it.I think we all enjoyed watching you  
Would also like to thank SWMBO for putting up with us all again and all the hard work she put in  
Amy for doing a brilliant job at taking tea/coffee orders throughout the day.  
A BIG THANK YOU for Di's Desserts.They were all lovely again  
And thank you for all the gifts.Flowers,Wine,whiskey :wink: chocolates,and some gorgeous looking timber.I will try and get through it all as soon as poss ,the timber that is :lol: :lol: 

So here are some piccys hope you enjoy.


----------



## braveheart (6 Sep 2009)

:lol: :lol: Well what else can be said," *unfortunately those who could not attend missed out"* would be the most appropriate thing that comes to mind. I personnel do not have a great deal of free time, yet to be able to get free tuition from a turner like George, along with enlightenment on some of the technical asspecsts of neg rake scraper angles and gouge grinding was really great. All this and then to be very well fed, yes!! I am also guilty, 2 substanshial potions, and, waited on by the lovely Amy. Meeting the rest of the guys was a real treat and put faces to names most enjoyable, along with the banter. To Paul & Carol thank you for all the time and effort that must of been put into the Bash, not forgettng Di, can I have another piece of the chocolate cake Please!!  Oh I nearly forgot It is of no consquence :roll: :roll: :roll: I learnt to thread chase and George said it was good, No, he said it was very good or was it, very very good Magic !!!!!


----------



## big soft moose (6 Sep 2009)

gutted i missed it now - looks like a good time was had by all - even if miles did go into dormouse mode  - maybe next year.


----------



## boysie39 (6 Sep 2009)

Paul, all I can say to you is very well done "again". It seems that everyone had a super time . It is great that everyone get's the chance to meet up at least once a year,the enjoyment is an added bonus.
Long may your idea continue and hopefully one day I may get the oppertunity to get to one with your permission of course.
REgards Boysie.


----------



## cornucopia (6 Sep 2009)

Thank you to paul and team for taking the time to organise such a great day.
Thank you also to Rich and Doug for the lift there and back- there was a few suprise detours!!! but we got there eventually


----------



## Richard Findley (6 Sep 2009)

Well done everyone!! Sounds like you had a great time and lots was shared and learned. I'm sorry I couldn't make it   but I will certainly try next time. 

There will be a next time, won't there Paul??????????????????? :wink: 


Richard


----------



## Paul.J (6 Sep 2009)

Thank you all for your comments.
Just makes all the effort worth while in the end knowing that at least some if not all went away having learned something new,even you George  
Must also say a thank you to Chris RATWWOOD for giving his time and demoing,Dusty Dave for bringing along his Hegner scroll saw and letting members have a play with it,and Chas,CHJ, for showing us the new Chestnut polishing mops.Now i've seen it in action i think i might be interested in getting a set meself  

*Boysie wrote*


> hopefully one day I may get the oppertunity to get to one with your permission of course.


Eugene if there is a next one than by all means you are welcome  

*Richard Findley wrote*


> There will be a next time, won't there Paul???????????????????


Same with you Richard.If dates are all ok and there is a next one you will be welcome to come along  
How did your weekend go


----------



## Jenx (6 Sep 2009)

Not long back .... what a superb day yesterday was !....

I can't tell you how much of a priviledge it was to meet such a great group of people... just like _'old friends you've known forever' _, despite meeting for the first time, if you know what I mean   

Paul, a thousand thanks to you, Carol and your lovely family for the extended hospitality ( i think they eventually got rid of me about 11pm, after feeding me AND a run back to the hotel !!! ).... you're an absolute gentleman Sir, and a true delight to have met you and yours... a genuine true delight.   

George -- as has been said already.. I can only echo that you did an amazing job. - To have the skill that you posess is one thing, but to be able to 'teach' it is another... and you did more than a first class job of it... you should have no problems or indeed hesitations if you were to consider doing that regularly... well done, you were truly immense !

Many thanks also to Ratwood Chris & Sue for showing how to do the flowers !... and for the 'microwave motor' tip ! nice one ! ... 8) 8) 8) 

And to Chas for regailing us with great tales of Norton Dommie's and stories of 'Daring-do' from days gone by... fantastic !... 
Di for the aiding of Carol on the catering front... brilliant !... 
and to Miles, Gasman, DougB, Richburrow, Braveheart, Frank, Wizer, Shultzy, DustyDave ( sorry about the blade, Dave :wink: ), its was absolutely brilliant to meet you all .... thatnk you for making that trip well worthwhile... I really enjoyed the day, it really was great ! 

here's a few pics in the same vein as those already posted....

Thanks again .... loved it !!           

Chewin' the fat : 




in fact, chewin' some more fat ! : -




a true star-'turn' ! :wink: :-




This is just crying out for a caption about "hear no evil, see no evil.." but that would be just "wrong" !! ... Absolute 'top fella's.. all !  




The 'Flower-man ! : --   




He's in full flow now !!! 8)  8) : --





Braveheart bravely chasing a thread... and 'catching it' too ! It was perfect !





"I _Knew_ this bowl should have beaten Jenkins's manky clock :lol: :lol: 




Should we start calling him 'Buffy' ? :wink:  :lol: 






Seriously though.. these mops brought Terry's ( rather splendid ) bowl up really rather nicely ! ... Terry.. POST MORE PICS OF YOUR STUFF !!!  .. that was a cracking piece !... very nice indeed ! 

oh... and I was rather _taken_ with the basin in my hotel room! ha ha ha ha ~~> 



( wife said.. "you took a photograph of what" ? ? ? ? ? :twisted: )


bring on 2010 !!!!


----------



## BMac (6 Sep 2009)

Looks like you lot had a great time, thanks for the reports, I'm very jealous.

(Jenx, I would have taken a photo of the washbasin too)

Brendan


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2009)

A few more shots of the avid listeners & sometimes talkers of course.


----------



## RATWOOD (6 Sep 2009)

Paul.J":2c3mww14 said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> Just makes all the effort worth while in the end knowing that at least some if not all went away having learned something new,even you George
> Must also say a thank you to Chris RATWWOOD for giving his time and demoing,Dusty Dave for bringing along his Hegner scroll saw and letting members have a play with it,and Chas,CHJ, for showing us the new Chestnut polishing mops.Now i've seen it in action i think i might be interested in getting a set meself
> 
> ...



hi Paul there is only one w in ratwood not 2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenx (6 Sep 2009)

And there's no "F in" Bone ....

( at least thats what Mother Hubbard's dog said ) :wink:


----------



## Blister (7 Sep 2009)

Looks like you were nearly all entertained :lol: 

I say nearly as I am trying to find a photo with Tom smiling   

not found one yet :wink: 

so keep posting the photos 

Pleased it stayed dry for you all ,

nice looking lathe Paul \/ :mrgreen:


----------



## wizer (7 Sep 2009)

hehe Allen you beat me too it, I was just looking at the pics thinking, "I'll be smiling in the next one". I think I was concentrating on taking it all in! (That and a bit of back pain).


----------



## Paul.J (7 Sep 2009)

*Alun*
Glad you enjoyed yourself and it was worth the travelling  

Thanks*Allen.*
Tom was smiling,even laughing at times,but like most here was just trying to take in what George and others was demoing  :lol:


----------



## joiner_sim (9 Sep 2009)

Looks like it was a good bash, wish I could of been there! :roll:


----------



## mark sanger (9 Sep 2009)

well it looks like it was a fantastic day. 

If I am invited again next year I will make sure I make it. I can always tell my good lady I am just popping out form some milk. 

The Lathe looks great Paul and it must be strong if it stood up to George hollowing on it.


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Sep 2009)

Huh I'm sulking 'cos I couldn't make it :lol: 

Busy time by the sound of it with a lot of good things happenning and the weather held out as well. Maybe next year

pete


----------



## boysie39 (10 Sep 2009)

PETE,
Bring in the clowns,where are the clowns We've got to have clowns
MAYBE NEXT YEAR. You and Me :?: :?: :?: 
REgards Boysie


----------



## Paul.J (10 Sep 2009)

Thank you for the comments  
Mark,Pete,Eugene.If there is one next year you are welcome  

*Mark Sanger wrote*


> The Lathe looks great Paul and it must be strong if it stood up to George hollowing on it.


Yes Mark.I think George put it through it's paces and all was ok,i'm glad to say  
From what i saw of Georges demo he was doing some big cuts on the Oak he was using,and he seemed to be impressed


----------



## Shultzy (19 Sep 2009)

For those who were kind to listen to my "ship-in-a-bottle" story I've posted the pics on the general woodworking forum.


----------

